# Hows About A Raw Eating Thread?



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

We had the cute bully stick thread, and the countless threads of our babies looking adorable. Why don't we depict them as the beasts they really are? 

Post your raw eating pictures! Freezer pictures welcome as well!

First off here is my newly stocked and semi bagged up freezer! (No its not ALL for the Chis! Feeding a Great Dane and a Bull Terrier as well.)








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4052/4455768778_10f0e77a88.jpg

Defrosting in the fridge, 2 beef hunks, 40lb chicken necks, tripe, and tomorrow's meals.
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2679/4454990475_c04c11c9d1.jpg

And now the beastly images!

Phoebe vs Chicken Neck

















Phoebe vs Pork Rib

















Schroeder vs Pork Rib

Yikes I think the rib is winning..!









Oh wait. He's got it











And (hope you don't mind) Mr. Halpert

Whole chicken

















Pork Shoulder
















http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2762/4356638989_8bba67b068.jpg

I couldn't fit them all but many more can be seen here 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/quinnchilla/sets/72157623305676721/

Now raw feeders - post yours too!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow! That's what I call a nicely stocked freezer. I absolutely love the beastly pics! What a great thread.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Woo hoo! Hubby even enjoyed looking at those pics...yep he's a proud raw feeder. 

Here are a few of our crew... I'll have to get a freezer pic at some point. That was pretty interesting! 



















The weather was nice enough the other day for our first outside raw feed - yay! Can't wait to get "cleaner" green grass but the pups didn't seem to mind the extra dried grass. LOL









Ribs (and Marley a chicken neck since he's having crunching issues...)









And this one cracks me up. Mari has had a problem adjust to beef. The first 4 meals she vomited up immediately & then wouldn't touch beef at ALL. So I've been slowly mixing in ground beef & organ with ground whole chicken. In this pic...she was picking out the chicken & spitting the beef out onto the floor. Silly girl!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OH yes! This thread is awesome!!! 

Brody sitting by a beef heart and kidney that one of David's co-workers gave us when they bought a side of beef ....










Checking out our order from rodentpro.com. We wanted to try whole prey so I bought whole frozen rabbits and quail! These are the quail. Whole and complete with feathers and all organs. They arrived frozen hard as a brick. It took 2 days to thaw them out!










"I eats everything! Evens the antlers!" LOL










Raw chicken wing, the middle portion. Don't really feed these much anymore as they are pretty bone heavy, but they are great when you are starting out!










Super yummy!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Quinn - your pups look sooooooooo great! Love that shine on Halperts head! They look awesome. Your freezer puts mine to shame. I only have a large drawer full. Now I am seriously jealous. LOL.

Heather - those pics made my night! I love the one of Mari picking out the beef! That is hilarious! Your crew looks like they are having a great time. Love it!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Heather - those pics are great! You're lucky your pups can all eat so nicely together. Some times I want to ring my guys necks. Schroeder would probably eat nicely (maybe try to steal though!) but Phoebe is INSANE about food. Even things she doesn't want to eat she guards (she is still refusing to touch beef and venison UGH). I feed crated  
Mari is tooo cute! And I love the 1st one of Marley.

Tracy - Haha that heart is as big as him! I really hope Phoebe will at least eat heart. She's becoming such a pain! Has Brody eaten the rabbit and quail yet? I almost wanted to try chicks and maybe mice for my guys but I don't know if I could brave it... When they have fur and faces it makes me sad haha. I'm pretty sure Schroeder would eat it though, he eats anything. 
The chis only have a drawer full too! Its mostly for Halpert. 
The freezer is as follows: top shelf - things needing to be bagged, next 2 shelfs (or any gallon bags i think there are some in the door) - Halpert's bagged food (thats about 4 weeks worth for him 4+lbs per day on average. Need to buy some pork and bag a bit more beef for him though.) Bottom drawer is the Chis cut up stuff (beef, chicken thighs, necks, venison). The door is for "my" Bull Terrier. And my mother and her chihuahua are moving back into the building so his stuff will need to go in there as well. 
And then the fridge is all more stuff I need to cut and bag. Ahhh. 
I bought like 230lbs of food a week ago and I'm still defrosting and bagging! I will have more than a months worth of certain things though so thats good.

YAY FOR RAW! Maybe we should start a raw poop thread too


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Quinn said:


> Has Brody eaten the rabbit and quail yet? I almost wanted to try chicks and maybe mice for my guys but I don't know if I could brave it... When they have fur and faces it makes me sad haha. I'm pretty sure Schroeder would eat it though, he eats anything.


Yes, he's eaten both the rabbit and quail. Although he would NOT eat them whole. I had to dress them out myself which was NOT pleasant. I wouldn't do it again. It bugged me more than I thought it would. And the shipping made it pretty expensive. It was a LOT of work to dress them out and not very much meat! He is CRAZY about rabbit ears though and obsessed with them. After he ate the ones we had here, the fresh ones, I have had to continue to buy him dehydrated ones. They are one of his favorite treats! 

He loves beef heart. I thaw it out, then cut it up into chunks and freeze. Then I just take out one portion at a time. 

He used to be MR PICKY, but he's gotten so much better on raw. I'm sure the variety has a lot to do with it. I wouldn't want to eat a bowl of Total cereal twice a day for the rest of my life either!! LOL!

Oh - and I ordered some bison that should be here this week. There's a big bison farm a couple hours from here with all organic, grass fed bison. I made an order for us (mostly burger, it's expensive) but they also had tongue, testicles, heart, and liver so I ordered those for Brody. I need to get him his own freezer. HA!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Yes, he's eaten both the rabbit and quail. Although he would NOT eat them whole. I had to dress them out myself which was NOT pleasant. I wouldn't do it again. It bugged me more than I thought it would. And the shipping made it pretty expensive. It was a LOT of work to dress them out and not very much meat! He is CRAZY about rabbit ears though and obsessed with them. After he ate the ones we had here, the fresh ones, I have had to continue to buy him dehydrated ones. They are one of his favorite treats!
> I need to get him his own freezer. HA!


Yeah that doesn't sound so fun! Maybe if I could split an order or just buy one off someone sometime I'll try, I could prob just give it to Halpert if the wee ones wouldn't eat it. But it would certainly be too expensive to do a lot.
And I've never tried rabbit ears. Where do you get yours from?

And you should get a small freezer! Something about doing a big order and having a stocked freezer feels so good!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

After I used up the fresh ears (from the rabbits I ordered), I ordered some from haretoday.com.

http://www.hare-today.com/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=104

I see that bestbullysticks.com also has some which I haven't tried yet.

http://www.bestbullysticks.com/home/bbs/page_5786_27/rabbit_ears.html

Hare-today has better prices on them and I have bought dehydrated goat and rabbit sticks from her and also some dehydrated chicken strips which were all good.

You should try the ears! They are more fun than chicken feet since they are furry. LOL!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Oooh, I only have pics of my freezer from before we filled it up. I will get new pics this week. 

I like your freezer, Quinn! And the food pics from everyone are lovely.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes get some pics Kelly. And I want to see some Betty! And Goose


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Is feeding raw really expensive? Also what about the hormones and whatnot they often give chickens/cows etc to get them to grow faster? Do you have to purchase organic hormone free meats?

If they aren't fed raw, can they still have the odd raw treat, such as pieces of raw chicken or lean beef?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Quinn, they do pretty well eating as a group... Of course, if someone gets done first & gets nosey or tries to steal most will give a growl to warn them off. Though yesterday I caught Matilda trying to steal Milo's chicken away & he didn't seem to care! LOL Marley tends to get a little rumbley because he takes the longest & doesn't like others "looking" at his food. Matilda is the only one who I seperate at times because she has a bit of possession issues and tries to INHALE her food. She used to have food aggression with kibble but we overcame that by me slowly moving them closer while eating. So she can eat raw out of a dish w/no issues - even will walk away if someone tries to steal her food. But when it comes to whole pieces she gets a little possessive.  She has come far though - the first raw meal she ate (chicken neck) she ended up swallowing it WHOLE & now she crunches every last bite so she's doing very well as far as that goes. 


I just love the Brody pics! Look at that beef heart next to him....hehe I really want to try some whole prey - may start with some 3 week old quail or something. Maybe next time I order from hare-today. And yes, Maxie used to pull some picky days where he'd refuse to eat breakfast. (Love your Total cereal comparison btw!) None of my pups have been picky in the least bit since starting raw. Except Mari with the beef but thats only because it made her sick the first few times she ate it & THEN she began to have an aversion to it. She's getting used to it though...it's such a learning process for us all.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh what a fab thread.;. wish i'd had the camera at the ready this morning whilst Daisy was chowing on quail!! As she's a pup i'm still taking food away mid meal (obviously give it back) but she's so funny she trys to run away or swallow the lot until she realises mummy takes the food and gives it back!! WIll try get some photos later!!

Really need to get a photo of the bones i got from my butcher which we will never ever get through!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Is feeding raw really expensive? Also what about the hormones and whatnot they often give chickens/cows etc to get them to grow faster? Do you have to purchase organic hormone free meats?
> 
> If they aren't fed raw, can they still have the odd raw treat, such as pieces of raw chicken or lean beef?


We're still fairly new to raw but I can tell you...if you find a good butcher you can get foods that have no hormones or any additives for relatively good prices. As close to the real thing you can get is best - so yes, organic is definitely what you want to look for! While I have spent probably close to $200 in raw food in the past month (that sounds scary!) - I have fed my pups for the past month with that AND we probably have enough food to go another 3 months or so if not longer. And that's for 5 Chi's as well. It may add up to be a little bit more than kibble but I've ordered a lot from Hare-Today (so that's an additional $40 in shipping alone). I plan to get some things from my brother come warmer weather since he is an avid hunter/fisher. So those things will be FREE...can't beat that! 

And this isn't even adding in the costs savings for not needing to visit the vet as often.  Personally, I'll be saving about $500 a year because my dogs won't be needing dentals every few years. That was the biggie for me when deciding to switch to raw - dental health. 

Anyway, I'm sure Brodysmom will be able to answer you with more detail. As I said...we're still relatively new & still learning lots ourselves!

Oh & I don't see a problem with giving the occassional raw treat every once in a while. I know someone who gives a turkey neck weekly for dental cleaning - the feed a dehydrated form of raw otherwise but I don't see any harm in a kibble fed dog having a treat every now & again.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

MChis said:


> We're still fairly new to raw but I can tell you...if you find a good butcher you can get foods that have no hormones or any additives for relatively good prices. As close to the real thing you can get is best - so yes, organic is definitely what you want to look for! While I have spent probably close to $200 in raw food in the past month (that sounds scary!) - I have fed my pups for the past month with that AND we probably have enough food to go another 3 months or so if not longer. And that's for 5 Chi's as well. It may add up to be a little bit more than kibble but I've ordered a lot from Hare-Today (so that's an additional $40 in shipping alone). I plan to get some things from my brother come warmer weather since he is an avid hunter/fisher. So those things will be FREE...can't beat that!
> 
> And this isn't even adding in the costs savings for not needing to visit the vet as often.  Personally, I'll be saving about $500 a year because my dogs won't be needing dentals every few years. That was the biggie for me when deciding to switch to raw - dental health.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I don't even know if my picky little one would go for something raw...but I might kind of try to gauge her reaction with little pieces of raw meat/bone. I'm not sure I can afford to feed raw, we are coming up on 3 chis and I feed Innova (but am considering switching to grainfree...long story...worried about my little one's patella in one knee...vet visit soon) which is pretty high quality food but it is also cheap...probably spending less than $200 a year on food...but I want to do whats best for them, so we will see.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Actually, we fed EVO (grain free portion of Innova) prior to switching to raw. It really isn't a whole lot more cost wise if you add it up over a period of time & especially if you are able to buy all your raw locally. Had I saved $40 on shipping - the price would have been about the same as kibble since I have purchased about 4-5 months of food. But I wanted to add some whole ground carcus into the pups diet since they seem to do better on 2 small meals a day & it is time consuming supervising one bone in meal for 5 pups let alone 2 (2 pups of which are inhalers & one of which is slowly learning to chew bone - lots of supervision & some help! LOL). 

Saying that, Innova/Evo I think are great foods! And I certainly hope the vet doesn't find anything wrong with your pups patella.... But if you wanted to also add in a bone in chicken piece every week to possibly help with their teeth (and as a special treat) - I would think that would be ok... 

Oh & you'd be surprised about them liking raw. I thought maybe some of my pups would initiall have a problem & they totally proved me wrong! LOL You just never know!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Is feeding raw really expensive? Also what about the hormones and whatnot they often give chickens/cows etc to get them to grow faster? Do you have to purchase organic hormone free meats?
> 
> If they aren't fed raw, can they still have the odd raw treat, such as pieces of raw chicken or lean beef?


I don't think it's expensive. Quality food such as Orijen or Evo, etc. are expensive. There are no antibiotics added to chickens, that is a USDA rule. Yes, there are with beef. But it is the same meats that I feed my family. I will occasionally buy organic, but not all the time. I figure that the fresh meat I give Brody is WAY ahead of cereal (kibble), so I don't stress over it. 

Certainly you can give raw as treats, but be aware that some people suggest that kibble and raw meat digest at different rates. So don't give kibble and raw at the same time, as a precaution to a tummy ache. Some dogs are fine with it though.

Its all a matter of learning your own dog.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have never fed raw but do go to a local place that cuts cow parts and I get raw bones from them, the dogs do look a bit wild when tearing into those bones ;-)


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Kristi- 

I give Rico raw treats/supplements...he does just fine eating both raw and kibble. the only problem he ever had was when he was fed commercial doggie treats--by a well meaning friend. He vomitted it up. Another time when he was being doggie-sat he ate something off the floor (crackers and cheese we think) and got the runs from it. He has never had a probelm eating the wide variety that he does.

He loves any raw meat and especially a bone with meat on it--heaven for a little chi !!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

MChis said:


> Actually, we fed EVO (grain free portion of Innova) prior to switching to raw. It really isn't a whole lot more cost wise if you add it up over a period of time & especially if you are able to buy all your raw locally. Had I saved $40 on shipping - the price would have been about the same as kibble since I have purchased about 4-5 months of food. But I wanted to add some whole ground carcus into the pups diet since they seem to do better on 2 small meals a day & it is time consuming supervising one bone in meal for 5 pups let alone 2 (2 pups of which are inhalers & one of which is slowly learning to chew bone - lots of supervision & some help! LOL).
> 
> Saying that, Innova/Evo I think are great foods! And I certainly hope the vet doesn't find anything wrong with your pups patella.... But if you wanted to also add in a bone in chicken piece every week to possibly help with their teeth (and as a special treat) - I would think that would be ok...
> 
> Oh & you'd be surprised about them liking raw. I thought maybe some of my pups would initiall have a problem & they totally proved me wrong! LOL You just never know!


Can I just like, give them a chicken wing or a drumstick or something? I don't have a clue, but would love to be able to give them something healthy to supplement their diet at least.



Brodysmom said:


> I don't think it's expensive. Quality food such as Orijen or Evo, etc. are expensive. There are no antibiotics added to chickens, that is a USDA rule. Yes, there are with beef. But it is the same meats that I feed my family. I will occasionally buy organic, but not all the time. I figure that the fresh meat I give Brody is WAY ahead of cereal (kibble), so I don't stress over it.
> 
> Certainly you can give raw as treats, but be aware that some people suggest that kibble and raw meat digest at different rates. So don't give kibble and raw at the same time, as a precaution to a tummy ache. Some dogs are fine with it though.
> 
> Its all a matter of learning your own dog.



Does Brody still get any kind of "dog treats"? Or does he literally just get raw meat? I like being able to have easy to carry (natural) dog treats with me...I don't think I will be carrying around bits of steak on bone or chicken feet with me...haha.




Yoshismom said:


> I have never fed raw but do go to a local place that cuts cow parts and I get raw bones from them, the dogs do look a bit wild when tearing into those bones ;-)


I will have to try this. I worry about their teeth. I really can only justify dentals every other year...hubby thinks its ridiculous, lol.



rubia said:


> Kristi-
> 
> I give Rico raw treats/supplements...he does just fine eating both raw and kibble. the only problem he ever had was when he was fed commercial doggie treats--by a well meaning friend. He vomitted it up. Another time when he was being doggie-sat he ate something off the floor (crackers and cheese we think) and got the runs from it. He has never had a probelm eating the wide variety that he does.
> 
> He loves any raw meat and especially a bone with meat on it--heaven for a little chi !!


Ours seem to have pretty stable tummies when they aren't getting processed junk, so I think the variety might do them some good.

Do you guys think that raw supplements 2-3 times a week, such as chicken wings or something (do I leave the skin on?...), is doable and would be a good place for me to start, would actually be beneficial? I love them so much but I don't want to cause them any problems!

How do I give it to them? We have mostly carpet and I don't want chicken yuckies on them! 

Sorry, lol, I didn't mean to hijack this thread! The pictures of them eating their raw just made me think...that maybe it might be a good idea!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Kristi, you are asking great questions! Yes, you can do raw "part time" if you want. Chicken wings are fine for most dogs as they are bone heavy so it helps to keep the stools formed. The skin is pretty hard to take off, but you could take some kitchen scissors and trim away some of the really thick fat on them. They are a good starter for Chi's.

oh yeah, Brody still gets treats!  I do give him Zuke's and he loves those. I stay away from 'biscuit' like treats except on special occasions. I bought a variety of dogitos from bestbullysticks.com and they are great. They are dried lamb, beef, or goat lungs and are like crispy chips. You can break off pieces for treats easily. He also likes salmon paws which are strips of 100% salmon. Also konas chips from konaschips.com. They are 100% USDA chicken (lots of dried chicken jerky is from China so read labels). He also gets a treat called carnivore crunch from stella and chewy's. It's little dried meatballs, and he loves them. If you are training, you can also dehydrate bits of beef heart and those make great training treats. There's lots of 'natural' type treats out there if you look.

You can also do raw marrow bones that people use for soup. Some people advise strongly against these and think they are teeth breakers, but I've used them and Brody LOVES them. I scoop out most of the marrow as it's really rich and fatty, leave the meat on and let him go to town. They keep him busy and his teeth clean. 










He also gets bully sticks, which I think contribute to his good teeth.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

I was going to ask you to post Brody's teeth picture! I need to get one of my guys. I noticed they have a bit of build up on the canines, but before we came back to raw I thought Phoebe would need a dental, now NOT A CHANCE! Raw does WONDERS for their teeth. I actually had a vet tell me that giving chicken bones was bad  To which I just was like well not really. And have you SEEN raw fed dogs teeth? Yeah not giving ground mixture kay? OY Anyway.

And don't worry about asking raw questions, although there are plenty of thread in the other sections that have answered a ton if you feel like looking through.

I personally can not afford to feed Organic meat. I have a 115lb pup who is still growing and eating 5lbs a day. Organic beef near me is like 8+ /lb. Yeah NOT happeneing. But I STILL think my dog eats healthier than he did before, he looks great, and acts great. I feed him, 2 chihuahua, and a 50lb dog for. well I can't tell you the exact price but I ordered 230lbs of meat for $230 and some of the parts will last over a month, chicken I'll need more of. So they eat for under $200 I'd guess.

But c'mon people! More raw pictures!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I decided to just take the plunge and give it a try. They have always seemed interested in meats when I was cooking them, and I've read enough to know that it IS a healthy choice. I don't know if I will go entirely raw but 2-3 meals a week I may give bone-in chicken to benefit their teeth. 

They were THRILLED. To say the least. I couldn't believe it.

Here's Oakley getting started. They both ran immediately onto the carpet...lol. Will have to work on that.






































And Laurel, who chomped hers like a champ with absolutely NO issue whatsoever...



















She's really hard to get pictures of...she does NOT like the camera. 

We'll see how their tummies do!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh Kristi - you are awesome!! You can see your dogs happy faces in the pics.  

You might want to do a beach towel on your carpet, or a bath rug. Just put the meat down and when they drag it off the towel, just put them back on it. They learn quick to eat on the towel. More sanitary.  And then just throw it in the wash when it needs it.

I hope you have happy tummies tonight. Can't believe how well your dogs took to it! Sometimes it takes awhile to get them going. Yours act like pros already!!

Love it.


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

Great thread, although it makes ME hungry!! :-D


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow everyones pictures are lovely! Maybe i should try raw? lol especially with Brodys excellent teeth pictures  lol


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Wow everyones pictures are lovely! Maybe i should try raw? lol especially with Brodys excellent teeth pictures  lol


You should try! :hello1: 
In the other sections there were quite a few recent threads, and Tracy posted a really good one. You should read them over!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I've just gotta add this awesome picture .....

Raw feeding 100 years ago ......


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

What a great picture Tracy! I saved it to my computer.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

That is a great picture! Love how the cat is like "gimme gimme!"

People don't understand that raw feeding is almost even MORE important for cats! (although it can be more difficult to switch) Dogs CAN survive on other things, maybe not THRIVE as well but they are opportunistic. Cats NEED that meat!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Quinn said:


> You should try! :hello1:
> In the other sections there were quite a few recent threads, and Tracy posted a really good one. You should read them over!


I think im going to give it a read over and a serious think, loads of Chis are doing so well with it i understand its not for everyone though!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisy is doing brilliantly on raw i love the fact she doesn't have the slightest hint of dog smell as i hate the dog smell it bothers me!

We've only managed quail, chicken and beef so far.. going to try some organ over the next week or so.. Think i'll cut the grass first though so its easier to see how her poo is coming out!! I'll try to get some photos tomorrow so we can add a puppy eating raw!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

So far no upset tummies or hints of bad poopies...my girls are stars!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Our pet freezer (top most shelf is people food! Might be switched to pet once the summer hits though.) 


Top shelf - human
2nd shelf - meaty meat (the boxed are ground bone for the cats when they need it - they do eat whole bones, but I find having ground bone on hand makes life easier if they are being picky)
3rd shelf - meaty meat
4th shelf - meat & liver
5th shelf - boney meat
bottom - stuff too large for my kids, or excess liver. Stuff for a rescue dog I supply with some raw food as well. We also have many whole 1 wk old quail in blue ziploc baggies around abouts there. 

The door:


top two shelves - kidney/testicles
third shelf - chicken feet mostly
fourth/fifth shelf - ground meat


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Your freezer puts mine TO SHAME! DAYUM! 

I'd like to get more tupperwares so that I am doing more rewashing and less wasting, but bags are kinda more space saving. Anyway LOVELY freezer. Now we need raw eating pics!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Quinn...I was just saying that very same thing to myself. Her freezer puts mine to shame! LOL I tried to get a pic of ours but all my raw food is in a chest freezer so you can only see so much. I also need to get some tuperware as well...

I'm just LOVING all these pics guys...keep it up!!


----------



## Wahwah (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi All! 
I have just joined this website, and finding it really helpful!
With regards to feeding a RAW diet... How would i go about this? my pup will be 10 weeks old on the 9th of april which is when i get her... at what age should i swap to raw? and Is is a lot more beneficial for their health to eat raw meat?
Thank you !! xx


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

hi and welcome theres a very informative post here http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=49576 about RAW


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Wahwah said:


> Hi All!
> I have just joined this website, and finding it really helpful!
> With regards to feeding a RAW diet... How would i go about this? my pup will be 10 weeks old on the 9th of april which is when i get her... at what age should i swap to raw? and Is is a lot more beneficial for their health to eat raw meat?
> Thank you !! xx


Welcome & kudoes for doing your homework prior to adding you new baby. That's always a brilliant start.  The link Chloe posted is definitely a great place to start...but to answer one of your questions...you can start ra as soon as a pup is ready for solids actually so if you wanted you could start your new pup as soon as you brought them home.  A friend of mine (2cheese) feeds her pups raw & just started her newest pup (12 weeks) out on raw & from what I've heard she is loving it!

Anyway, definitely check out that link/thread. And good luck!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> So far no upset tummies or hints of bad poopies...my girls are stars!


Kristi....I was amazed that none of my pups had no soft poo what so ever after switching them! The only GI problem we've experienced is Maribelle had a bit of an issue adjusting to beef (she vomitted it up several times) but she's since overcome it & is doing wonderfully with it now!  All other 4 of my pups have only gotten a bit of indigestion when eating some beef heart...but nothing to write home about if you kwim. LOL

I'm so glad your pups are doing so well...YAY!!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Wahwah said:


> Hi All!
> I have just joined this website, and finding it really helpful!
> With regards to feeding a RAW diet... How would i go about this? my pup will be 10 weeks old on the 9th of april which is when i get her... at what age should i swap to raw? and Is is a lot more beneficial for their health to eat raw meat?
> Thank you !! xx


Daisy was 9 weeks when i switched her over (gave her a week to settle in at home) she's now 16 weeks, and thriving.. pics being uploaded at the mo!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ok so Daisy always gets given her food in a bowl on her matt!!









Then she drags it around the floor a bit (thank god for dettol!!) she use to attempt to put it on my rug, but we've managed to stop that one now.. thank god!!









Nearlly finished









Mummy takes the food and hides it mid meal to attempt to prevent food aggression, however Daisy loves raw so much she tends to run with it in her mouth until she gets told to give it to me!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Lovely photos!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh Daisy is just precious!!!! She is sooooooooooooooooo cute! Love the pics!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah Thanks.. will try do some boney ones tomorrow.. as today was boneless as we've been pooing out chalky poos!! Woopsie.. Also going to attempt to add organ over the weekend.. i am scared.. i was one of those kids who use to heave when mum put liver and bacon on my plate.. so buying it let alone touching it is gonna do me in lol

Just trying to show that 16 week old puppies LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Billy with his first chicken bone (in vernons bed! That will please vern!)









Pixie with her first bone. I didnt let her eat all this, she just ate a small bit off the end.









They both seemed to enjoy their first raw meals. Lets hope it lasts. x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great pics Rache!!! Love it!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww Rachel how adorable!  Little Pixie is majorly cute and well you know my opinions on Baby Billy! x


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Such cuties! Love all these raw eatin pics!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

LOL Billy has this look on his face that says please mummy don't take my bone and don't let Vernon know i'm in his bed.. he may eat my bone!!

Pixie just says nom nom nom nom.

Daisy just had her first bit of liver.. didn't realise how cheap it was.. anyway for a whole packet (from the supermarket) of sliced liver.. and i'm thinking it'll last at least a month or so as there was sooo much it was only £1.20 bargain.. Kidney was about hte same price too anyway she was a bit unsure at first but then ate it all rather quickly!!!... gave it with chicken.. Will update on the poo's later.

It's put me off my lunch mind you!!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I cant stand liver, my mum used to make me eat it as a kid. I HATE it now. UGH¬! But if they have to have it then so be it!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Its DISGUSTING my mum use to give me liver and bacon.. blurrrgggghhh looking at the amount i had to give her which was teeny tiny.. i'm thinking it'll last 4 months taking into consideration that as she grows she'll need more! Kidney is just as bad.. its just minging.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Love this thread. I have a confession to make. Though I don't feed raw, I love see dogs eat raw. It's like having a National Geographic moment right in your living room. YouTube is another great place to see raw feeding, but they rarely have chihuahuas...mostly larger breeds like pits and rotties.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

The Chi's








Lola- She already ate all the meat off, and is working on crunching up the bone. She is a very intense raw eater, and she gulps the bone. I have to hold the bone while she eats it. You can tell she means business with that bone because her eyes are all watery. In the 2nd pic she just broke off a big piece of bone. She crunched it up, and didn't swallow it whole. That's a big deal for her!  She may only be 3.5 pounds, but she has a strong jaw! She finished first... of course. Lol!








Lily- She is a very good raw eater. She takes her time, and doesn't gulp!








Lila- She LOVES her raw the most, which is funny because she was the one that was unsure of the raw meat in the beginning.  She is also a very good raw eater. 








Maxx- He is such a sweetie, and very patient while I hand out their raw meaty bones. He is a very good raw eater as well. :hello1:








When I laid the blanket on the floor all four ran and sat down on it. They must have remembered. Aww! They didn't eat the whole bone. I took it away when I thought they had enough bone. About half. They all did very well, and were very happy!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Lola reminds me of my Phoebe. That intense look in her eye and all!

So cute they remembered! It's tasty stuff!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Aww, such cute puppies! I will have to post more once I remember to charge the camera batteries! LOL

Here are some raw videos though!

Betty eating pinkie mice:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnwbfbwI2wY

And back when FatDog lived with us:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziD5yd2hYy8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeWM4nC9G3E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IwUKwUTBGQ

(please excuse the well used rawpillow LOL - it is now trash, but she loved to eat there. it didn't stand up to as many washes as it needed)

*edit! Betty was laying on the ground while I watched the pinky mice one again.. OH MY! LOL She kept growling at herself. Oh, I almost died laughing.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Aww FatDog! Do you ever hear about her?


Betty is so cuuuute. It really is like watching her eat popcorn shrimp! Haha

Now I'm inspired to get some videos (to show you all how idiotic my two are at eating. *Oh let me swallow this giant chunk and choke myself how fun*)


----------

